# Doing CG lantus/keto  protocol



## lilgumby

Looking to follow CG insulin run , Ive ran slin sevearl times and alway add to much bodyfat so this looks perfecet for me

Wont be starting this for a few weeks. Waiting on stuff to come in but wanted to get your guys input on things 

Doing a mini cut now since my last slin run i gained to much fat . i should get to 195lbs and about 12-13 % bodyfat before starting this. My goal is to stay around 195 to 200lbs( hopefully more) and get to single digit bodyfat 



 From CGs thread ....Start by following a strict "high protein (KETO) diet for 1 week. Four normal keto meals adding up to 200 grams protein and 4 Hydrolyzed whey protein shakes between the meals adding up to 200 grams protein. Balance the fats by how many more aditional calories you need to reach maintenance calories. 
Start the Lantus at 10iu and titrate up 5iu per day. Once you get to 25iu per day your body will start to look full and have veins. As you continue increasing your Lantus into the low forties your body will be extremely full in appearance and your weight loss "on the scale" is almost at a stop. 50iu not exceeding 65iu and you will start gaining "scale" weight AND at the same time your body is (STILL) losing fat on the KETO diet at an accelerated pace. There for losing fat and building muscle at the same exact time my friend. How can this happen without going hypo? In a state of ketosis your body will convert proteins to the carbs the Lantus needs. The Lantus is so stabile and the onset is so slow it gives your metabolism time to adjust to the needs. 
The kicker is because your on no ingested carbs your insulin sensitivity remains at an all time peek the entire duration you do this. Do I have to point out how reactive your cells will be in this condition relative to nutrient delivery? That's the reason only 60iu of Lantus will start a forest fire of growth.

Absolutely anyone that's floating at 10 to 15% BF can stand on stage clean, dry and jacked full in 4 to 6 weeks from entering this protocol. 

Things to monitor? 
-How fast you titrate up the Lantus
-The quality of you Zero carb hydrolyzed whey 
-There can be ZERO missed meals.
-Fluids must stay high
-Before training 20grams EAA's and 20grams glutamine.(this will offset the added need for carbs)

I recommend doing: For Extreme Growth
-3iu GH 3 x's a day  
-Water based test 150mgs a day 
-EQ 600mgs a week
-A-drol, 100 mgs a day
-Winny 50 mgs a day 


My cycle will be 
6iu somatotropin ed
100mg test suspension ed
300 test e weekly 
600mg eq weekly
100mg adrol ed
50mg winny ed
250mg hgh frag ED


vitamins 

Digestive enzymes 
Fish oil
Vitamin D
Calcium 
Coq10
Taurine
Tumeric
Glutathione
magnesium
HCA ((-)-hydroxycitric acid  1000Mg 3 times ed before meals
Clear liver support 

Creatine
EAA
Hydrolyzed whey isolate
Glutamine



*1st Meal*	Calories
Egg Whites - Large, 8 ounce	117	27	2	1	378	0	
Eggs - Scrambled (whole egg), 2 large	203	14	3	15	342	0	
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
Add Food Quick Tools	548	96	7	16	809	0	
*2nd*
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
 Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp	180	7	8	15	140	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	408	62	10	15	229	2	
*3rd*
Nutritiondata.com - Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, 7 oz	322	63	0	7	126	0	
Nuts, almonds, 1.6 oz(s)	263	10	10	23	0	6	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	616	76	16	30	156	8	
*4th*
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
 - Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp	180	7	8	15	140	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	408	62	10	15	229	2	
*5th*
flank steak - Flank Steak, 10 oz	450	60	0	23	150	0	
Nuts, almonds, 1.6 oz(s)	263	10	10	23	0	6	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	744	73	16	46	180	8	
*6th* And Extras
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
Add Food Quick Tools	228	55	2	0	89	0	

 	        calories   protien    carbs    fat     fiber
Totals	2,952	424	      61      122          20


would it be good to add EAA, creatine and glutamine  in every shake ?


----------



## pucetr

The shakes are between meals so you should end up with 8 meals for the day
from how i understand it don't add your shake with breakfast.
4 whole meals
4 shakes


----------



## lilgumby

pucetr said:


> The shakes are between meals so you should end up with 8 meals for the day
> from how i understand it don't add your shake with breakfast.
> 4 whole meals
> 4 shakes



Yeah my fitness pal only allows 6 meals per day . Honestly im am trying to figure out how to "eat" 8 times . heres my meal timing 

*1st Meal Calories  4:00 AM*
Egg Whites - Large, 8 ounce	117	27	2	1	378	0	
Eggs - Scrambled (whole egg), 2 large	203	14	3	15	342	0	
*2ND True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0 can do this about 6:00 AM	
*Add Food Quick Tools	548	96	7	16	809	0	
*3rd 8:30 AM*
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp	180	7	8	15	140	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	408	62	10	15	229	2	
*4rd 11:45 AM*
Nutritiondata.com - Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, 7 oz	322	63	0	7	126	0	
Nuts, almonds, 1.6 oz(s)	263	10	10	23	0	6	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	616	76	16	30	156	8	


*5th 3:00 PM pre Workout *
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
- Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp	180	7	8	15	140	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	408	62	10	15	229	2	

*workout 4:15-600 ish
**6th 7:30 PM*
flank steak - Flank Steak, 10 oz	450	60	0	23	150	0	
Nuts, almonds, 1.6 oz(s)	263	10	10	23	0	6	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2	
Add Food Quick Tools	744	73	16	46	180	8	
*7th And Extras 9:00 PM bedtime*
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
Add Food Quick Tools	228	55	2	0	89	0	

calories protien carbs fat fiber
Totals	2,952	424 61 122 20


this hits my macros for the day so not sure how to get another meal in. possibly do a pre and post workout shake and the 3rd meal make whole food


----------



## pucetr

I have 9 meals

Whole Meals
4:30am
8:30am
12:30pm
7:30pm
9:30pm

Shakes Between
6:30am
10:30am
2:30pm
5:30pm Post shake


----------



## lilgumby

ok think i got it this time LOL . My maintenance calories are 2800 . This is just above them . 

*1st meal 4:00 am*
Egg Whites - Large, 8 ounce	117	27	2	1	378	0	
Eggs - Scrambled (whole egg), 2 large	203	14	3	15	342	0


*2nd meal  6:30	
*True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	

*3rd meal 8:30*
Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, 6 oz	276	54	0	6	108	0	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2

*4th meal 10:30* 
Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp	180	7	8	15	140	2	
True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0


*5th meal  11:45
*
Nuts, almonds, 1.6 oz(s)	263	10	10	23	0	6	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2	
Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, 5 oz	230	45	0	5	90	0	


*6th 3:00 preworkout
*True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	
That's Smart! - Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp	180	7	8	15	140	2	

WORKOUT 4:15-6:00 pm

*7th  7:00 pm*
Nuts, almonds, 1.6 oz(s)	263	10	10	23	0	6	
Broccoli, raw, 1 cup chopped	31	3	6	0	30	2	
flank steak - Flank Steak, 6 oz	270	36	0	14	90	0	

*8th 9:00 pm
*True Nutrition - Whey Isolate, 2 scoop	228	55	2	0	89	0	

Totals	2,987	439	67	117	1,734	22


----------



## AnaSCI

Should make for a very interesting log.
Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## lilgumby

AnaSCI said:


> Should make for a very interesting log.
> Thanks for taking the time to share!



Thanks I think this will definitely be a good run for me. The only concern I have is if I can the test suspension for 30 days lol. Stuff gets painful



I'm doing baseline glucose level testing. Right now my diet is
Meal 1 4:30 am: (2) whole eggs, (1) cup egg whites, scrambled in  with broccoli,spinach, red onions, mushrooms, and cauliflower
(1) cup Quaker oats 

Meal 2 7:30 am: 6 oz boneless, skinless chicken breast, medium sweet potato

Meal 3 11:30 am: Same as meal 2

Meal 4: 2:30 PM: Medium Apple and 2 tbs all natural peanut butter

4:30 PM: Train

Meal 5 6:30- 7 pm: 6 ounces lean beef  with a big pile of broccoli, red, green and yellow peppers , red onions stir fired up 


Fasted this morning glucose was 63.  Had breakfast, hour later its 73. I'll test it several days in a row to see what  it is average at. If it stays in the low 60s fasted in the morning I may drink a protein shake before I go to bed and then check it in the morning to see the difference after getting a good Baseline


----------



## speeder

Awesome!  Will be following...


----------



## Concreteguy

I would like to see more EAA's being drank before hitting the gym. Protein is your carbs. I'm going to follow this every day. Please PM me with any questions or about how your feeling. If need be.   Do you have pics to prove this is exactly what I'm saying it is? You may get call out?


----------



## lilgumby

Thanks I may hit you up and pick your brain. I'll take before and after pics for sure. Not sure I'm following you about getting a call out LOL. It'll be a few weeks before I actually get started I'm waiting on things to drop. Then start the diet about a week before I do any insulin to get me into ketosis. I wanted to make sure I have everything in order so I posted up a little bit before I start it

So are you thinking possibly I should be drinking some EAA and glutamine right before I workout also?

I also bought the fortitude training book but may just wait to start and use something I'm used to so I don't have to figure out ft training right now. Hitting a body part 3 to 4 times a week does sound pretty good though



Concreteguy said:


> I would like to see more EAA's being drank before hitting the gym. Protein is your carbs. I'm going to follow this every day. Please PM me with any questions or about how your feeling. If need be.   Do you have pics to prove this is exactly what I'm saying it is? You may get call out?


----------



## Concreteguy

Those are a couple great additions bro. Please add the drink and check out the FT training. Between Montego and me we can get you on track. What I meant by being call out is there may be some members that just don't believe what your telling them. Your going to go through major changes and having the pictures to support what you say could make a huge difference. Just sayin....... But in the end it's only your reality that matters. And the only dumb question is........PM me any time friend.


----------



## rmtt

Concreteguy said:


> Those are a couple great additions bro. Please add the drink and check out the FT training. Between Montego and me we can get you on track. What I meant by being call out is there may be some members that just don't believe what your telling them. Your going to go through major changes and having the pictures to support what you say could make a huge difference. Just sayin....... But in the end it's only your reality that matters. And the only dumb question is........PM me any time friend.


Exactly!

You are doing this for you.....so you will know how you like the protocol.

I don't think on this board you will get called out, but run this experiment like you might be and give it your all.

Use it as motivation....good luck. I'm definitely following my man!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby

Concreteguy said:


> Those are a couple great additions bro. Please add the drink and check out the FT training. Between Montego and me we can get you on track. What I meant by being call out is there may be some members that just don't believe what your telling them. Your going to go through major changes and having the pictures to support what you say could make a huge difference. Just sayin....... But in the end it's only your reality that matters. And the only dumb question is........PM me any time friend.



Yeah there are always haters , I have a few on different boards LOL . I will take you up on the offer for FT training and helping figure it out . I like how its laid out . The thing im kind of lost of in the exercises and whats preferred .I need to read the book more but scrooling  down threw i didnt see  list of choices


----------



## lilgumby

Waking fasted glucose level this morning was 61. Just tested it about hour and a half later and was 83.

Did some more reading in the fortitude training book getting a little better grasp of how he wants things done.


----------



## Concreteguy

lilgumby said:


> Yeah there are always haters , I have a few on different boards LOL . I will take you up on the offer for FT training and helping figure it out . I like how its laid out . The thing im kind of lost of in the exercises and whats preferred .I need to read the book more but scrooling  down threw i didnt see  list of choices



Go to the end of his book and snap shot one of the "BASIC" work sheets. Then print out a few. The work sheet gives you the body part he wants you to do and how to train it that day. You have to fill in the actual exercise you want to do to hit that body part. Some work better and worse for others. When I did this I picked as many compound moves as possible. When you set up the second and third days you can switch exercises out for others you want to include. Remember to never do exercises that hurt you. He stresses that. Once you print the training sheet it will make much more senses to you. The way it's in the ebook sideways you can't understand it.


----------



## lilgumby

Just got new ink for the printer so I can print it out. So like Tier 1 day 1 it says one set for thigh quads and hamstrings. I'm assuming you do a good warm-up for each or just a general warm-up and then pick the heaviest weight you can go for one set of each exercise. Or do you work your way up in weight til  you're at the one set weight?  Kind of feel like I pulled something if I just warmed  up a little bit and then jump to my heaviest weight 4 or 6 to 12 reps


Also I can't figure out for the life of me what the heck he means by Zig Zag LOL



Concreteguy said:


> Go to the end of his book and snap shot one of the "BASIC" work sheets. Then print out a few. The work sheet gives you the body part he wants you to do and how to train it that day. You have to fill in the actual exercise you want to do to hit that body part. Some work better and worse for others. When I did this I picked as many compound moves as possible. When you set up the second and third days you can switch exercises out for others you want to include. Remember to never do exercises that hurt you. He stresses that. Once you print the training sheet it will make much more senses to you. The way it's in the ebook sideways you can't understand it.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm warming up with a mild working set and then if all joints feel good I'm all in on the next one. And I have no idea about the zig-zag either. lol Montego will have and answer on this I bet.


----------



## samson516

Zig-zagging is moving back and forth between a compound exercise and an isolation exercise for a certain bodypart during loading sets (6-12 reps) on Days 1 & 2.  See pages 87-90 of the ebook.  He gives an example of a Tier III, Day 2 chest (4 work sets x 6-12 reps):

Smith machine incline (6-12 no failure)
rest 1:30
Flat DB Flye (6-12 w/safe failure)
rest 1:30
Smith machine incline (6-12 with failure)
rest 1:30
Flat DB Fly (6-12 w/safe failure)

Another example is for a Tier III, Day 1 legs (5 work sets x 6-12 reps):

Squat (6-12 reps no failure)
rest 2 min
Leg extension (6-12 failure)
rest 2 min
Squat (6-12 reps no failure)
rest 2 min
Hamstring curl (6-12 failure)
rest 2 min
Squat (6-12 with safe failure)

Those are his exact examples of zig-zagging straight from the book.  He recommends only going to concentric failure on the LAST set of a compound exercise but you can go to concentric failure on all sets of isolation exercises.  Hope that helps!


----------



## lilgumby

Makes sense now. Thanks. I think the book is hard to read and follow in my opinion. It be nice if it was just simplified. Like do 3 sets of this do and  that blah blah blah LOL




samson516 said:


> Zig-zagging is moving back and forth between a compound exercise and an isolation exercise for a certain bodypart during loading sets (6-12 reps) on Days 1 & 2.  See pages 87-90 of the ebook.  He gives an example of a Tier III, Day 2 chest (4 work sets x 6-12 reps):
> 
> Smith machine incline (6-12 no failure)
> rest 1:30
> Flat DB Flye (6-12 w/safe failure)
> rest 1:30
> Smith machine incline (6-12 with failure)
> rest 1:30
> Flat DB Fly (6-12 w/safe failure)
> 
> Another example is for a Tier III, Day 1 legs (5 work sets x 6-12 reps):
> 
> Squat (6-12 reps no failure)
> rest 2 min
> Leg extension (6-12 failure)
> rest 2 min
> Squat (6-12 reps no failure)
> rest 2 min
> Hamstring curl (6-12 failure)
> rest 2 min
> Squat (6-12 with safe failure)
> 
> Those are his exact examples of zig-zagging straight from the book.  He recommends only going to concentric failure on the LAST set of a compound exercise but you can go to concentric failure on all sets of isolation exercises.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Concreteguy

samson516 said:


> Zig-zagging is moving back and forth between a compound exercise and an isolation exercise for a certain bodypart during loading sets (6-12 reps) on Days 1 & 2.  See pages 87-90 of the ebook.  He gives an example of a Tier III, Day 2 chest (4 work sets x 6-12 reps):
> 
> Smith machine incline (6-12 no failure)
> rest 1:30
> Flat DB Flye (6-12 w/safe failure)
> rest 1:30
> Smith machine incline (6-12 with failure)
> rest 1:30
> Flat DB Fly (6-12 w/safe failure)
> 
> Another example is for a Tier III, Day 1 legs (5 work sets x 6-12 reps):
> 
> Squat (6-12 reps no failure)
> rest 2 min
> Leg extension (6-12 failure)
> rest 2 min
> Squat (6-12 reps no failure)
> rest 2 min
> Hamstring curl (6-12 failure)
> rest 2 min
> Squat (6-12 with safe failure)
> 
> Those are his exact examples of zig-zagging straight from the book.  He recommends only going to concentric failure on the LAST set of a compound exercise but you can go to concentric failure on all sets of isolation exercises.  Hope that helps!



I've been doing it all along and had no idea. lol

Thanks for jumping in with the knowledge Samson.


----------



## lilgumby

Forgot to check my glucose level when I woke up this morning but did hour after I have breakfast. It was 81 so it looks like pretty decent numbers for fasted and after eating.

Did some more reading on fortitude training and printed off the training logs. I think I'm going to start this Monday even though I don't have a total grasp of it so when I start my cycle I can be full bore into it. Was also looking over fortitude training forum  lots of logs on there to get ideas from. I threw some muscle rounds into my shoulder training last night. I can see how they would be effective

I have everything I need ordered vitamins,  Glutamine,  essential amino acids Etc . along with all the gear and insulin.I have  enough growth hormone coming to do 10iu for the 30 days but might just keep it at 6 just to make it last a little longer.


----------



## samson516

I think if you just concentrate on reading chapter 3 (pgs 79-104) a few times through you'll really have a good grasp of what you should be doing on this program.  And then just fully commit to giving it at least a few runs through the entire thing.  I've had this program since December and just started this week!  I read it thru several times but just didn't commit fully to trying it until this week.  Now I'm 2 sessions in (Days 1 & 2 loading and pump sets) and really liking it so far.  Next up are the 2 muscle round days so we'll see how that goes.  It's gonna take a little trial and error but I like experimenting with shit like that anyway so it's no big deal to me.  Plus, I have to make substitutions & adjustments in exercise selection because I train exclusively in my home gym.  It's a very well equipped home gym but it's not the absolute variety I'd have at a commercial facility.


----------



## JITB

Will be following.

Good Luck!


----------



## lilgumby

Thanks , read threw it again today and was looking at some logs on the fortitude training site . I think , im overthinking it LOL . Where im getting confused at is what need superset and zig zag . I did print out the logs to use but they dont mention zig zag sets . i do see the supersets for tier 1

Also i think a list of exercises he prefers in the book would be nice




samson516 said:


> I think if you just concentrate on reading chapter 3 (pgs 79-104) a few times through you'll really have a good grasp of what you should be doing on this program.  And then just fully commit to giving it at least a few runs through the entire thing.  I've had this program since December and just started this week!  I read it thru several times but just didn't commit fully to trying it until this week.  Now I'm 2 sessions in (Days 1 & 2 loading and pump sets) and really liking it so far.  Next up are the 2 muscle round days so we'll see how that goes.  It's gonna take a little trial and error but I like experimenting with shit like that anyway so it's no big deal to me.  Plus, I have to make substitutions & adjustments in exercise selection because I train exclusively in my home gym.  It's a very well equipped home gym but it's not the absolute variety I'd have at a commercial facility.


----------



## lilgumby

ok what do you guys think about this for week 1 day 1 FT training 

Lower body exercises 
group A:
 Thighs - Squat, 
Quads - Sissy Hack Squat, 
Hamstrings – stiff leg deadlift 
Adductors abductor Machine
Calves - Hack Squat Caves

Group B: 
Thighs – front Squat
Quads - Close Stance Hack Squat
Hamstrings - Seated Hamstring Curls
Adductors - Precor Cable Adductors, 
Calves - Standing Calve Machine

Group C: 
Thighs – zercher squats 
Quads – leg press 
Hamstrings - Laying Dumbbell Hamstring Curls, 
Adductors - Cybex "Bad Girl Machine" – 
Calves – seated calf raises 

Upper Body 
Group A:
 Back Width - Neutral Grip Chin-ups, 
Back Thickness -rack pulls
Chest- Flat Barbell Bench 
Shoulders - seated Barbell Press 


Group B:
Back Width – Cable pull Down, 
Back Thickness - T-Bar Row
Chest - Incline Barbell Bench 
Shoulders – standing side Laterals.

Group C: 
Back Width - Hammer Grip Hoist Cable Pull Downs
 Back Thickness - Dumbbell Rows
 Chest - Low Incline Dumbbell Bench & Cybex Pec Deck, 
Shoulders - Wide Grip Smith Machine Upright Rows.

Week one tier 1    day 1

Lower load 
All  performed 6 to 12 reps 
Thighs - Squat, 
Quads - Sissy Hack Squat, 
Hamstrings – stiff leg deadlift 
Adductors abductor Machine
Calves - Hack Squat Caves

Upper pump
15 to 20 reps  ,  21, rest pause ,5s in the hole 

Chest/back superset
Dumbbell flat bench – 5s in the hole
Smith row 25 reps 

Sh/abs superset
six ways till my arms fall off
hanging leg raises

Bis/Tris superset 
Cable curls 21s
Cable pushdown 5s in the hole


----------



## samson516

Yeah man don't overthink it!!  Start with what you have written down there and see how it goes.  You can always substitute stuff in and out if it's not working or you're not feeling it like you should.  His recommendations in the book are:

Loading: barbell and dumbbell compound and isolation exercise choices with zig-zagging

Pump Sets: mainly machines and cables since it's pretty high-rep stuff

Muscle Rounds:  pretty much anything goes here....whatever you think will work for you.  His only caution is the exercises of choice need to be easy to pick up/put down or rack & unrack.  A barbell back squat would not be a good choice for muscle rounds cuz you need to get under the bar, get your setup correct, unrack, back out, set up again, do your reps, rack the bar, etc.  Too many moving parts.  A hack squat machine or leg press is a much better choice for muscle rounds.  

I recently saw a video on youtube of Scott and John Meadows going thru a shoulder session with muscle rounds.  They started with lateral raises on a selectorized machine for 6 sets of MR, moved to seated overhead presses on a plate-load machine for 6 sets of MR, and finished on a rear-delt machine for 6 sets of MR.

Here was my muscle rounds session this morning (Turbo Version, Day 3, Tier 3:

*Thigh* - Leg Press w/bands & plates - 6 X 4 (no direct hamstring or quad work after the leg presses...even tho it's recommended on this day)
*Calf* - standing calf raises in rack with safety-squat bar. 5 x 4 then 1 x 8 failure.  Only did 1 MR here even tho 2 is suggested.
*Back Thickness* -low cable rows - 6 muscle rounds (5 x 4, 1 x 6 to failure)
*Back Width* - Lat pulldowns with shoulder-width, neutral grip bar - 5 x 4 (failure point), dropped weight down a couple plates and then 1 x 6 to failure
*Chest* - Flat barbell bench on Max Rack (looks like a smith machine but the bar moves horizontally as well as vertically). 6 x 4.  Left pec was a tad bit tight today so I didn't go to failure here.  The weight I chose was actually perfect for the reps required.
*Delts* - Seated overhead presses in rack using football bar (neutral grip with a slight angle).  5 x 4 (failure point), reduced weight 20lbs and then 1 x 7 failure
*Bi's* - standing DB curls (one arm at a time) 5 x 4 (failure point), reduced weight 5 lbs and then 1 x 5 to failure
*Tri's* - rope pushdowns. 5 x 4 then went 1 x 10 to failure.  Probably started too light


----------



## lilgumby

Awesome ! great information thats a huge help thanks . so to be clear the muscle round 

*Bi's* - standing DB curls (one arm at a time) 5 x 4 (failure point), reduced weight 5 lbs and then 1 x 5 to failure

this was 5 reps with a few second break then 5 reps  repeated four times then thats your 1 MR set correct




samson516 said:


> Yeah man don't overthink it!!  Start with what you have written down there and see how it goes.  You can always substitute stuff in and out if it's not working or you're not feeling it like you should.  His recommendations in the book are:
> 
> Loading: barbell and dumbbell compound and isolation exercise choices with zig-zagging
> 
> Pump Sets: mainly machines and cables since it's pretty high-rep stuff
> 
> Muscle Rounds:  pretty much anything goes here....whatever you think will work for you.  His only caution is the exercises of choice need to be easy to pick up/put down or rack & unrack.  A barbell back squat would not be a good choice for muscle rounds cuz you need to get under the bar, get your setup correct, unrack, back out, set up again, do your reps, rack the bar, etc.  Too many moving parts.  A hack squat machine or leg press is a much better choice for muscle rounds.
> 
> I recently saw a video on youtube of Scott and John Meadows going thru a shoulder session with muscle rounds.  They started with lateral raises on a selectorized machine for 6 sets of MR, moved to seated overhead presses on a plate-load machine for 6 sets of MR, and finished on a rear-delt machine for 6 sets of MR.
> 
> Here was my muscle rounds session this morning (Turbo Version, Day 3, Tier 3:
> 
> *Thigh* - Leg Press w/bands & plates - 6 X 4 (no direct hamstring or quad work after the leg presses...even tho it's recommended on this day)
> *Calf* - standing calf raises in rack with safety-squat bar. 5 x 4 then 1 x 8 failure.  Only did 1 MR here even tho 2 is suggested.
> *Back Thickness* -low cable rows - 6 muscle rounds (5 x 4, 1 x 6 to failure)
> *Back Width* - Lat pulldowns with shoulder-width, neutral grip bar - 5 x 4 (failure point), dropped weight down a couple plates and then 1 x 6 to failure
> *Chest* - Flat barbell bench on Max Rack (looks like a smith machine but the bar moves horizontally as well as vertically). 6 x 4.  Left pec was a tad bit tight today so I didn't go to failure here.  The weight I chose was actually perfect for the reps required.
> *Delts* - Seated overhead presses in rack using football bar (neutral grip with a slight angle).  5 x 4 (failure point), reduced weight 20lbs and then 1 x 7 failure
> *Bi's* - standing DB curls (one arm at a time) 5 x 4 (failure point), reduced weight 5 lbs and then 1 x 5 to failure
> *Tri's* - rope pushdowns. 5 x 4 then went 1 x 10 to failure.  Probably started too light


----------



## samson516

lilgumby said:


> Awesome ! great information thats a huge help thanks . so to be clear the muscle round
> 
> *Bi's* - standing DB curls (one arm at a time) 5 x 4 (failure point), reduced weight 5 lbs and then 1 x 5 to failure
> 
> this was 5 reps with a few second break then 5 reps  repeated four times then thats your 1 MR set correct



No...the muscle rounds are 6 sets of 4 reps! So when I say I did 5 x 4 (failure point) and then 1 x 5, here's what I did...I used 40lb DB's and I did 5 sets x 4 reps but on that 5th set I could barely get the 4th rep (this is what Scott would consider a failure point) so I dropped down to the 35lb DB's for my last (6th) set and then took that to failure which ended up being 5 reps.  Remember...he recommends taking the LAST set of a muscle round to failure.  Does that make sense?

Here's what it looked like...I stood at the dumbbell rack and had a 40lb DB in each hand but I started and only did the right arm first...4 reps, rack both DB's, wait 10 sec, pick both back up, 4 reps, rack both Db's, rest 10 seconds, etc, etc, and then on the last (6th) set I dropped down to the 35's and did reps to failure which ended up being 5 reps.  Then I did the same thing with the left arm.  I wanted the DB in the non-working hand to help balance me out...lol.

Does that help make sense of it?


----------



## lilgumby

yep got ya , Thanks for the clarity . Im sure my first week or so  will be a bit off trying to do new routine . thats why i want to figure it out before i start my blast 

Thanks again 



samson516 said:


> No...the muscle rounds are 6 sets of 4 reps! So when I say I did 5 x 4 (failure point) and then 1 x 5, here's what I did...I used 40lb DB's and I did 5 sets x 4 reps but on that 5th set I could barely get the 4th rep (this is what Scott would consider a failure point) so I dropped down to the 35lb DB's for my last (6th) set and then took that to failure which ended up being 5 reps.  Remember...he recommends taking the LAST set of a muscle round to failure.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Here's what it looked like...I stood at the dumbbell rack and had a 40lb DB in each hand but I started and only did the right arm first...4 reps, rack both DB's, wait 10 sec, pick both back up, 4 reps, rack both Db's, rest 10 seconds, etc, etc, and then on the last (6th) set I dropped down to the 35's and did reps to failure which ended up being 5 reps.  Then I did the same thing with the left arm.  I wanted the DB in the non-working hand to help balance me out...lol.
> 
> Does that help make sense of it?


----------



## AGGRO

I will be following. Looks like you have a great starting plan.


----------



## samson516

lilgumby said:


> yep got ya , Thanks for the clarity . Im sure my first week or so  will be a bit off trying to do new routine . thats why i want to figure it out before i start my blast
> 
> Thanks again



No problem!  Yeah you'll just have to play around with it.  And definitely try to keep it relatively simple your first week or two thru it.  I'm telling you you'll be surprised how tough (but effective) it is even by keeping it simple.


----------



## odin

Interesting log. Is this the first time you have used lantus? Did you have carbs in your last slin runs or go keto?


----------



## lilgumby

odin said:


> Interesting log. Is this the first time you have used lantus? Did you have carbs in your last slin runs or go keto?



Thanks this will be my first Lantus run. The last few times I ran  insulin I've used  carbs. I would say I used too many carbs s also LOL

I've been monitoring my glucose levels to get me a Baseline for when I start this cycle. Hopefully in another week I'll get the start just waiting on one more pack to drop

With  that mind I did start a keto diet today to go ahead and get my body in ketosis. Not the same diet but similar  as I'll be following when I start my cycle but high protein no carb stop diet


----------



## lilgumby

I do want to add in there that every insulin run I've done I keep a glucose meter with me. Glucose tablets are always in my bag along with a cola at work in case my sugar gets real low. So I do try to take a little bit of precautions. A little bit LOL


----------



## lilgumby

Here's my first full week layout for fortitude training can't wait to get started tonight looks like fun

Week one tier 1 ***day 1
*
Lower load
A performed 6 to 12 reps
1 x Thighs - Squat, *2 min rest
1 x Quads - Sissy Hack Squat, *2 min rest
*1 x Hamstrings – stiff leg deadlift *2 min r2st
1 x Adductors abductor Machine 2 min rest
2 x Calves - Hack Squat Caves 1 min rest
Upper pump
15 to 20 reps *, *21, rest pause ,5s in the hole
Chest/back superset
1 x Dumbbell flat bench – 5s in the hole
Smith row 25 reps
Sh/abs superset
1 x six ways till my arms fall off
hanging leg raises
Bis/Tris superset
1 x Cable curls 21s
Cable pushdown 5s in the hole
*
Workout* *Week 1 tier 1 *Day 2
Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*
2 x back *wide Grip Chin-ups,* 1.30 rest
*
1 x Chest- Flat Barbell Bench* *1:30 rest
*
*1 x delts **seated Barbell Press* *1:30 rest*

Lower Pump: *15 to 25 reps massive pumps*
1 x thigh Bulgarian split squats 15 reps 10 partials each leg ( 5s in the hole would be pretty sick here LOL)
1 x quad/ham leg press 15 reps 10 partials each leg
1 x calf seated calf raises 25 reps

Week 1 tier 1, Day #3, Lower Pump,
1 x MR Thigh ***Leg ext **5 sets *10 second rest between each then ALL out finisher *
1 x Pump Hack Squat (1½ Reps): *20 **reps plus partial till fail*
1 x *P Hamstring Seated Hamstring Curl (5's in the hole)
1 x MR *****calves Standing Calves: 100 reps
*1x P ****biceps Curl Machine (1½ Reps): 25x+ 10 partials
*
Week 1 tier 1 Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds 
Muscle round is five sets with a 10-second break in between each set and one set all out the finisher

1 x MR back thick *t bar rows*
1 x MR back width *wide grip pull down*
1 x MR chest incline dumbells*
1 x MR delts standing lateral raises
*1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


----------



## lilgumby

Wow what a first workout! Was out of breath quite a few times even with taking the breaks specified

Week one tier 1 ***day 1
*
Lower load
All performed 6 to 12 reps
1 x Thighs - Squat, *2 min rest, 405x 10 
1 x Quads - Sissy Hack Squat, *2 min rest 4,plates x12 
*1 x Hamstrings – stiff leg dumbells 2 min rest 120 dumbells x, 12
1 x Adductors abductor Machine 2 min rest 115x,12
2 x Calves - Hack Squat Caves 1 min rest 2 45 25 reps.. Way to many 
Upper pump
15 to 20 reps *, *21, rest pause ,5s in the hole
Chest/back superset
1 x Dumbbell flat bench – 5s in the hole  70 x5 x 15
Dumbells row 25 reps 80x25

Sh/abs superset
1 x six ways till my arms fall off 10 lb x 20 
hanging leg raises  25 reps 

Bis/Tris superset
1 x Cable curls 21s 115lbs 
Cable pushdown 5s in the hole 90lb x, 5 x 15

Some weight was a bit to light but still a good workout


----------



## striffe

The training program looks great. Everyone seems to be following fortitude these days. Curious how you get on with lantus and keto especially if you have always used carbs with slin in the past. I have used slin fasted in the past and things need to be very planned as if hypo hits it comes fast. I would load in the aminos throughout the day to prevent any sign of hypo. Even without slin I have gotten great results loading aminos between every meal.


----------



## lilgumby

Yeah the first workout was killer. I looked at fortitude training a while back and just never done it but I need something for a total change now. I will say though last night after my workout my legs were Tanked. I can feel a little bit in my upper body but my legs where hit  pretty good

CG has eaa in his plan but I did get enough to add some in throughout the day also.
So I may just put them in all four shakes. I will  definitely have my glucose tablets and such with me at all times. 





striffe said:


> The training program looks great. Every
> one seems to be following fortitude these days. Curious how you get on with lantus and keto especially if you have always used carbs with slin in the past. I have used slin fasted in the past and things need to be very planned as if hypo hits it comes fast. I would load in the aminos throughout the day to prevent any sign of hypo. Even without slin I have gotten great results loading aminos between every meal.


----------



## Concreteguy

lilgumby said:


> Yeah the first workout was killer. I looked at fortitude training a while back and just never done it but I need something for a total change now. I will say though last night after my workout my legs were Tanked. I can feel a little bit in my upper body but my legs where hit  pretty good
> 
> CG has eaa in his plan but *I did get enough to add some in throughout the day also.
> So I may just put them in all four shakes.* I will  definitely have my glucose tablets and such with me at all times.



Better yet! and having the glucose tabs with you at all times is your "Get out of jail FREE card".


----------



## lilgumby

This workout was fast. After warming up it took about 35 minutes. Yesterday was about 45 minutes. Wasn't sure how my legs would be after yesterday's leg smash. Pump day for the was pretty decent though 

Workout* *Week 1 tier 1 *Day 2
Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*
2 x back *wide Grip Chin-ups,* 1.30 rest assisted chin-up - 40 lb of body weight * 12
*
1 x Chest- Flat Barbell Bench* *1:30 rest 225 * 12
*
*1 x delts **seated Barbell Press* *1:30 rest* 135 * 12

Lower Pump: *15 to 25 reps massive pumps*

1 x thigh Bulgarian split squats 15 reps 10 partials each leg ( 5s in the hole would be pretty sick here LOL) 30 lb dumbbell each leg dropped weight for partials 

1 x quad/ham leg press 15 reps 10 partials three plates each side

1 x calf seated calf raises 25 reps 135  ended up going 50 reps


----------



## Concreteguy

I can tell your lovin this!!!!!! I'm so happy I got started on FT training. I can't imagine switching off.


----------



## lilgumby

Concreteguy said:


> I can tell your lovin this!!!!!! I'm so happy I got started on FT training. I can't imagine switching off.



Hell yeah man! My buddies were in the gym before me and there when i left LOL . 

Tomorrow is rest so Thursday is MR and not sure if ill do the other day friday or saturday depending on how i feel with the muscle rounds 

How long is your rest between each MR the book says something about ten minutes would be a good pace. That seems awful long between rounds


----------



## lilgumby

Today's muscle rounds workout. Legs are pumped like crazy. Workout was about 40 minutes ish 

Week 1 tier 1, Day #3, Lower Pump,

1 x MR Thigh ***Leg ext **5 sets 4*reps, 10 second rest between each then on set ALL out finisher *165 x 4 reps x 5  1 set x 15

1 x Pump set    Hack Squat (1½ Reps): *20 **reps plus partial till fail*2 plates 20 1.5 reps 15  partials 

1 x *Pump set  Hamstring Seated Hamstring Curl (5's in the hole) 135 

1 x MR *****Standing Calves on smith : 5 sets 4*reps, 10 second rest between each then on set ALL out finisher *135lb  +  40 reps burn out 

*1x Pump set ****biceps Curl Machine (1½ Reps): 25 x+ 30  partials 85lb 
*


----------



## lilgumby

Day 5 on dnp and gained a dam pound this week. diet was on point. Used this brand before so it good stuff last run I dropped 5lbs the first week. Anyway here is my workout for today. Was a good pump for sure

About 35 - 40 minutes workout again 
Week 1 tier 1 Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds 
Muscle round is five sets x 4 reps with a 10-second break in between each set and one set all out the finisher

1 x MR back thick *t bar rows* 125lb 4 reps, 6 sets 
1 x MR back width *wide grip pull down*220 4 reps 5 sets 165 x 15
1 x MR chest incline dumbells*110lbs 4 reps x 5 sets 80lb x10
1 x MR delts standing lateral raises 30 lbs 4 reps, x 5 sets dropset 20lb x10 reps 115lbs x 10 reps 5lb x 30 reps 
1 MR Abs hanging leg raises 5 sets x 10 reps


----------



## lilgumby

Had Bacon cheeseburger,Onion rings ,old bay wings and a dairy queen M&M blizzard last night . Had the MASSIVE sweats last night and woke up 2lbs lighter LOL .  Still shooting for 195LBs before my blast 

Rest day today to cold to do shit  so im bored and went ahead and made up next weeks workout 


 Week 2 Tier #1 , Day #3, Lower Pump,

1 x MR Thigh    Leg press    5 sets  10 second rest between each then ALL out finisher  

1 x Pump Quad    sissy  Squat (1½ Reps):  20   reps plus partial till fail 

1 x  Pump   Hamstring    Seated Hamstring Curl (5's in the hole)

1 x MR  calves   Standing Calves: 100 reps 

1x Pump     biceps Curl  bar (1½ Reps): 25x+ 10 partials

Week 2 Tier #1 4 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds

1 x MR back seated pulley  rows 

1 x MR back width  wide grip pull down 

1 x MR chest low  incline dumbells 

1 x MR delts bent rear  lateral raises 

1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


----------



## lilgumby

forgot day 1 and 2 lol

Week 2  tier 1    day 1



Lower load

A performed 6 to 12 reps

1 x Thighs - Squat,  2 min rest

1 x Quads – close stance  Hack Squat,  2 min rest

 1 x Hamstrings – seated hamstring curl 2 min r2st

1 x Adductors abductor Machine 2 min rest

2 x Calves – standin smith  Caves 1 min rest

Upper pump

15 to 20 reps  ,  21, rest pause ,5s in the hole

Chest/back superset

1 x incline  bench bench – 5s in the hole

Dumbbell  row 25 reps

Sh/abs superset

1 x side laterals

Feeet hokked on lat pull down abs crunches

Bis/Tris superset

1 x dumbbell curls   drop set

Machine dips  5s in the hole



Workout   Week 2  tier 1  Day 2


Upper Loading:

all performed 6 -12 reps 


2 x Rack pulls ,  1.30 rest



1 x Chest- flaat dumbells h  1:30 rest



 1 x delts   Arnold l Press   1:30 rest 

Lower Pump:  15 to 25 reps massive pumps 


1 x thigh Bsmith squats 5s in the hole 


1 x quad/ham sumo leg press 15 reps 10 partials each leg


1 x calf seated calf raises 25 reps


----------



## lilgumby

replaced meal 2 and 4 with shakes . Want to strip this 10lbs ish asap lol


workout was pretty killer today

*Week 2 , tier 1 day 1*

*Lower load
*
A performed 6 to 12 reps

1 x Thighs - zercher Squat, 225lb x 6 couldn't breathe right . weight was light 2 min rest 

1 x Quads – close stance Hack Squat, 225lbs x 12 2 min rest

1 x Hamstrings – seated hamstring curl 175lb x 12 2 min rest

1 x Adductors abductor Machine 175 x 12 2 min rest

2 x Calves – standin smith Caves calves were cramping , skipped them today 1 min rest

*Upper pump
*
15 to 20 reps , 21, rest pause ,5s in the hole

Chest/back superset

1 x incline bench bench – 5s in the hole 185 x 5 sets of 5 185 x 10

Dumbbell row 25 reps 85lb x 25 

Sh/abs superset

1 x side laterals 5s in the hole 25lbs x 5 sets of 5 20bs x 15 

Feet hooked on lat pull down abs crunches 25 bodyweight 

Bis/Tris superset

1 x dumbbell curls drop set 40lbs x 5 ,35 x 5 ,30 x5 ,25 x 5 ,20 x 5,15 x 5 ,10lbs x 25 

Machine dips 5s in the hole 225lb x 5 sets of 5 225x 12


----------



## Aton

lilgumby said:


> replaced meal 2 and 4 with shakes . Want to strip this 10lbs ish asap lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workout was pretty killer today
> 
> 
> 
> *Week 2 , tier 1 day 1*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lower load
> 
> *
> 
> A performed 6 to 12 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Thighs - zercher Squat, 225lb x 6 couldn't breathe right . weight was light 2 min rest
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Quads – close stance Hack Squat, 225lbs x 12 2 min rest
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Hamstrings – seated hamstring curl 175lb x 12 2 min rest
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Adductors abductor Machine 175 x 12 2 min rest
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x Calves – standin smith Caves calves were cramping , skipped them today 1 min rest
> 
> 
> 
> *Upper pump
> 
> *
> 
> 15 to 20 reps , 21, rest pause ,5s in the hole
> 
> 
> 
> Chest/back superset
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x incline bench bench – 5s in the hole 185 x 5 sets of 5 185 x 10
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbbell row 25 reps 85lb x 25
> 
> 
> 
> Sh/abs superset
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x side laterals 5s in the hole 25lbs x 5 sets of 5 20bs x 15
> 
> 
> 
> Feet hooked on lat pull down abs crunches 25 bodyweight
> 
> 
> 
> Bis/Tris superset
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x dumbbell curls drop set 40lbs x 5 ,35 x 5 ,30 x5 ,25 x 5 ,20 x 5,15 x 5 ,10lbs x 25
> 
> 
> 
> Machine dips 5s in the hole 225lb x 5 sets of 5 225x 12





In for the read


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO

When you do 5 sets of 5 how much rest do you have between sets? Are they intense sets? If you ever fail do you pause and do more reps or just stop?


----------



## lilgumby

AGGRO said:


> When you do 5 sets of 5 how much rest do you have between sets? Are they intense sets? If you ever fail do you pause and do more reps or just stop?



Honestly I think I don't do them correctly as ft training goes. Hopefully somebody else chimes in. But I do 5 reps take a 10-second break five more reps 10-second break until I get five sets and then I do a all out finishers that. Doing it that way is pretty intense kind of like DC training Style. I haven't been doing it long enough to get my weights set correctly so I haven't failed on any of the sets. I'm still learning the program 

Watching the video that Scott does. He does 5 reps then  partials

[ame]https://youtu.be/pTOYF30xpCo[/ame]


----------



## lilgumby

Was loving life last night. Racks pulls are my favorite back exercises. Weighed myself yesterday morning out of curiosity was 201.8 . Hopefully Friday I'll be about 198. I know following CGs protocol will help me out. But I'm hoping for more of a lean muscle tissue gain doing  it this way. Kind of prime my body for the blast

Week 2 tier 1 day 2

Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*

2 x Rack pulls ,* 495 x 6 545 x 4 1.30 rest
*
1 x Chest- flat dumbells h*120lb*x, 10 1:30 rest
*
*1 x delts***Arnold Press***65lb x10 1:30 rest*

Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*

1 x thigh smith squats 5s in the hole *135lb holy crap my legs were on fire 

1 x quad/ham sumo leg press 15 reps 10 partials each leg 225lbs

1 x calf leg press machine calf raises 375lb 45 reps


----------



## Concreteguy

"5s into the hole" is an advanced pump set. The standard pump set is a weight that allows you to do between 15 and 25 reps ending in the last complete rep you can perform. A loading set is the same with a rep range of 6 to 12.

I know for "muscle rounds" the time between sets is approximately 5 full breaths or ten seconds. Not sure for the pump and loading sets. I'm taking about 30 seconds between but that's just me.


----------



## Concreteguy

lilgumby said:


> Was loving life last night. Racks pulls are my favorite back exercises. Weighed myself yesterday morning out of curiosity was 201.8 . Hopefully Friday I'll be about 198. I know following CGs protocol will help me out. But I'm hoping for more of a lean muscle tissue gain doing  it this way. Kind of prime my body for the blast
> 
> Week 2 tier 1 day 2
> 
> Upper Loading:
> all performed 6 -12 reps*
> 
> 2 x Rack pulls ,** 495 x 6 545 x 4 1.30 rest*
> *
> 1 x Chest- flat dumbells h**120lb*x, 10 1:30 rest*
> *
> *1 x delts***Arnold Press***65lb x10 1:30 rest*
> 
> Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*
> 
> 1 x thigh smith squats 5s in the hole *135lb holy crap my legs were on fire
> 
> 1 x quad/ham sumo leg press 15 reps 10 partials each leg 225lbs
> 
> 1 x calf leg press machine calf raises 375lb 45 reps



That's a lot of weight at 201 lbs. Don't hurt yourself..........


----------



## lilgumby

Concreteguy said:


> That's a lot of weight at 201 lbs. Don't hurt yourself..........



Thanks for the explanation on the fives in the hole.

Thanks I appreciate the compliment. And with no carbs LOL . Probably won't do a lot heavier  for a while . That's pretty much my Max with rack pulls and dumbbells for the all that matter we only have one twenties at the gym


----------



## Concreteguy

After a week of being full keto you will start to feel much better and strength will come back much more than you would think. Have some faith brother......


----------



## lilgumby

Concreteguy said:


> After a week of being full keto you will start to feel much better and strength will come back much more than you would think. Have some faith brother......



Yeah man i do lol , i was mostly referring to the calorie deficit im in but good news is i should have all my stuff very shortly .  dnp has me a little lethargic  to


----------



## lilgumby

Yesterday was a rest day. I have done keto before but it's been a long time. I keep tasting this weird sweet taste the last 3 or 4 days. Really odd so I Googled it and they say that's a part of ketosis. I don't remember that the last time I did this


----------



## Aton

lilgumby said:


> Yesterday was a rest day. I have done keto before but it's been a long time. I keep tasting this weird sweet taste the last 3 or 4 days. Really odd so I Googled it and they say that's a part of ketosis. I don't remember that the last time I did this





Hey lilgumby maybe u already mentions this further back in the thread but I don’t remember seeing it.

How long will u be running lantus and how high will u go with it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby

Aton said:


> Hey lilgumby maybe u already mentions this further back in the thread but I don’t remember seeing it.
> 
> How long will u be running lantus and how high will u go with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ill run it at 50iu a day , starting with 10 and working up


----------



## Aton

lilgumby said:


> Ill run it at 50iu a day , starting with 10 and working up





How long Will u run it and how long of break? I’ve read guys going for 1-2 months on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aton

lilgumby said:


> Ill run it at 50iu a day , starting with 10 and working up





I’ve used it on a bulk but never while dieting down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby

I was planning on running it for 30 days depending on how things go


----------



## lilgumby

Finally hit under 200lbs. Was *199lbs this morning.*  So if I'm right next Friday I should hit my goal of 195 lbs then start my blast on Monday! 

Last night's workout

Week 2 Tier #1 , Day #3, Lower Pump,

1 x MR Thigh****Leg prsss****5 sets**10 second rest between each then ALL out finisher**12plates total 5 sets of five with 10 seconds between each. Drop set 10 reps pulled two plates each time until 2 plates left 

1 x Pump sissy**Squat (1½ Reps):**20***reps plus partial till fail*
Bodyweight 1-1/2 reps x 20 then 15 partials 

1 x**P***Hamstring Seated Hamstring Curl (5's in the hole) 165 lbs 

1 x MR****** Calves: 30 reps 375lb leg press machine 
*
1x P*****biceps Curl**bar (1½ Reps): 25x + 10 partials 40lb bar 
*


----------



## Concreteguy

I have zero experience with DNP. So good luck there. In a state of ketosis I don't think you need shit like that friend. But that's just my opinion...........


----------



## lilgumby

Concreteguy said:


> I have zero experience with DNP. So good luck there. In a state of ketosis I don't think you need shit like that friend. But that's just my opinion...........



i do keto when i run dnp , Carbs make the heat WORSE ...way worse , some people run carbs to make the weight loss better but i dont think thats ever been proven.  I think its actually putting me deeper in ketosis


----------



## lilgumby

Debating on tier 2 next week or stay with this . I been recouping pretty well . i want to be full bore with i hit my cycle but i read with FT training you shouldn't blast more than 6 weeks before deloading  . not really counting these two weeks since its a learning cure  .  Do any of you guys run it longer than 6 weeks before deload?

Week 2  Tier #1 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds
MR is 5 sets of 5 with a 10 second break between each then a all out burnout set 


1 x MR back seated pulley**rows*230 lbs 165lb burnout 

1 x MR back width**wide grip pull down* 190lb 100 lbs burnout 

1 x MR chest low**incline dumbells*100 lbs 80lb burnout set 

1 x MR delts bent rear**lateral raises 40lb dumbells . Then 20lb burnout 

1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


----------



## lilgumby

Ate bad over the weekend was up to 204.8 yesterday. Today was 202lbs should be back under 200 by Wednesday i think. Dnp has me flat as hell. Feel small as shit and out of shape. Ready to kick off this cycle for sure 

Decided to stay on tier 1 for another week

Week 3 tier 1 ***day 1
*
Lower load
All performed 6 to 12 reps

1 x Thighs - front squats , *225 x8 2 min rest, 
1 x Quads - close foot Smith Squat, 225*x12 2 min rest 
*1 x Hamstrings – stiff leg dumbells,  120x 12  2 min rest 
1 x Adductors abductor Machine  100 lb x 12   2 min rest
2 x Calves - Hack Squat Caves 225lbs  1 min rest 2 


Upper pump
15 to 20 reps *, *21, rest pause ,5s in the hole
Chest/back superset
1 x  flat bench  155 x 25

1 x Barbell row 185 x 20

Sh/abs superset
1 x six ways till my arms fall off 10 lbs x 20
hanging leg raises

Bis/Tris superset
1 x dumbell curls 21s  20lb 
Cable pushdown 21s 80lb


----------



## lilgumby

Weight was back down under 200 this morning. 199.4lbs to be exact. Would love to see about 190 before I start my cycle. I'm really chomping at the bit to get started. I'm thinking about Friday I should be about 195 196, my original goal weight. So Monday I'm going to start my blast. Not everything with insulin, just some gear to kick it off. Slin and GH will be the following week. Then will hopefully be logging more interesting stuff lol 


Workout***Week 2**tier 1**Day 2

Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*

2 x bent row 225lb x 8 225 x 8 1.30 rest
*
1 x Chest- incline dumbells 120 lb x10 1:30 rest
*
*1 x delts**135lb x 6*standing barbell 1:30 rest*


Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*

1 x thigh single leg smith squats. 135lb x20 each leg 

1 x quad/ham hack squats 135lb x 20

1 x calf leg press machine calf raises 385 x 15
__________________


----------



## lilgumby

This mornings weight is 198.6 almost my goal weight but Monday I'm going to start the fun stuff anyway lol 

Week 2 Tier #1 , Day #3, Lower Pump,

1 x MR Thigh***Bulgarian split squats! 6 sets of 4 with 10-second break between each. Alternating legs   40lb dumbell.   Last set dropped dB and did 15 partials each leg 

1 x Pump leg extension (1½ Reps):**100 lb  20***reps plus partial till fail*70lb 


1 x**P***(1 1/2 reps) Hamstring lying Hamstring Curl  85lbs 

1 x MR******hack machine Calves: 225 
*
1x P*****machine curls*(1½ Reps): 25x+ 10 partials 85lbs


----------



## lilgumby

Digging these muscle round /pump days. In and out of the gym in a half hour to 40 minutes easy

Next week I'm doing tier 2 and fuck it going all out with my cycle. Have everything in place so I'm ready to go!  

Walked for 6 or 7 hours yesterday at a car show flea market. Figured I'd be holding water but was down some, weighed 197.6 this morning. 


Week 2 Tier #1 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds

Muscle rounds are 6 sets of 4 reps with 10 seconds between each mini set 

1 x MR back thick 125 lb t bar 

1 x MR back width**wide grip pull down 145 +10 reps 

1 x MR chest incline bench 80lb 

1 x MR delts machine rear lateral 135 lbs 

1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


__________________


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Digging these muscle round /pump days. In and out of the gym in a half hour to 40 minutes easy
> 
> Next week I'm doing tier 2 and fuck it going all out with my cycle. Have everything in place so I'm ready to go!
> 
> Walked for 6 or 7 hours yesterday at a car show flea market. Figured I'd be holding water but was down some, weighed 197.6 this morning.
> 
> 
> Week 2 Tier #1 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds
> 
> Muscle rounds are 6 sets of 4 reps with 10 seconds between each mini set
> 
> 1 x MR back thick 125 lb t bar
> 
> 1 x MR back width**wide grip pull down 145 +10 reps
> 
> 1 x MR chest incline bench 80lb
> 
> 1 x MR delts machine rear lateral 135 lbs
> 
> 1 MR Abs hanging leg raises
> 
> 
> __________________


Are you failing on your sixth set?


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Are you failing on your sixth set?



No I have some left in the tank. Didn't think you were supposed to go till fail


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> No I have some left in the tank. Didn't think you were supposed to go till fail


Muscle rounds you go to complete failure.
Pumps sets as well.
Loading sets you stop one or two short of failure then your final compound move for each muscle group is to failure.

If you don't fail before your 4th rep on your last muscle round set (set six) , you continue the set until you do then up the weight.

So like Incline hammer -

270*4,4,4,4,4,2

That would be failing on the sixth set.

In comparison

240*4,4,4,4,4,8 (failing at 9)

Next rotation you will increase weight so you fail on the sixth set on, or before, the 4th rep

This is why I think guys are moving up tiers to quickly. If you put everything into these sets as intended, you're gonna be wiped out. Even tier 1,if you have one muscle Round, you gotta make that bitch brutal. That's how the training is intended. You don't leave ANYTHING on the table besides your loading sets.

One set. Everything you got.


----------



## lilgumby

Ok got ya thanks for the clarification. Setting up tier 2 now. I'll still give it a go Monday. If I don't recover I'll drop it back 

My legs are fatigued from walking yesterday still. Sucks getting old .... Not really old but not used to walking that much lol 



monetgo said:


> Muscle rounds you go to complete failure.
> Pumps sets as well.
> Loading sets you stop one or two short of failure then your final compound move for each muscle group is to failure.
> 
> If you don't fail before your 4th rep on your last muscle round set (set six) , you continue the set until you do then up the weight.
> 
> So like Incline hammer -
> 
> 270*4,4,4,4,4,2
> 
> That would be failing on the sixth set.
> 
> In comparison
> 
> 240*4,4,4,4,4,8 (failing at 9)
> 
> Next rotation you will increase weight so you fail on the sixth set on, or before, the 4th rep
> 
> This is why I think guys are moving up tiers to quickly. If you put everything into these sets as intended, you're gonna be wiped out. Even tier 1,if you have one muscle Round, you gotta make that bitch brutal. That's how the training is intended. You don't leave ANYTHING on the table besides your loading sets.
> 
> One set. Everything you got.


----------



## lilgumby

Yesterday was my first day using lantus. Did 10iu post breakfast. Checked my glucose level all day

4/23 Bg fasted 57

6 :00   79

8:30    62   not sure why this drop. Will see if it's the same today 4/24

10:45   74

11:30  74

2:30    72

4:15   74 

9:00  74 

4/24

4 am fasted... 64, checked it with my other meter and said 69. That one is newer so I'm going to stick with it 

Legs were fatigued from walking the car show all day Saturday. Legs weren't as strong as usual. Then dumbass me kept doing loading sets instead of pump sets. Still a decent workout 



Week 4 tier 2***day 1
*
Lower load
All performed 6 to 12 reps

2 x Thighs - squats 315 x, 6   deep (usually go just above parallel. These were way below 2 min rest 
1 x Quads - leg press 10 plates each side x 10 p2 min rest 
*1 x Hamstrings – 2 min rest 
1 x Adductors abductor Machine 2 min rest
4 x Calves - Hack Squat Caves 1 min rest 


Upper pump
15 to 20 reps *, *21, rest pause ,5s in the hole
Chest/back superset
2 x  flat dumbell  120x6
2 x   dumbellrow 120x6

Sh/abs superset
2  x side lateral 25x12
2  hanging leg raises

Bis/Tris superset
1 x   barbell curls 21s  60lbs i think. Should have wrote it's down when I got done 
1 x Cable pushdown 21s  95lb


----------



## lilgumby

Hope you guys don't get tired of mini updates but checked my glucose at 6:00 am and it was, 92. Kinda shocked it was that high with no carbs


----------



## Concreteguy

Get tired????? This is your log brother. Post it up, I'm reading every word.


----------



## lilgumby

Yeah me posting about a 92 glucose reading lol. I was just shocked it was that high on this diet..... Side note   my dam fingers are sore from sticking it!


----------



## montego

Logs are great ways to keto track of things you might forget. Put it all in here bud.


----------



## lilgumby

Stopped checking my glucose level after a bit yesterday. My fingers were sore lol but here's most of the day 

4 am fasted... 64, checked it with my other meter and said 69. That one is newer so I'm going to stick with it 

6:00    92   dam! No carbs. Same breakfast as yesterday 

8:30  84 

11:30  87

Much better levels than the previous day. Both my wife's parents were diabetic  so she is extremely happy that I'm testing  this that often and making sure the levels are good . This morning I took my 20iu lantus I was pretty out of it  and forgot to take my fasted levels but will check in about a half hour or so and see where they're at

Test suspension is a bitch 2 pin. CG help me with some tips. What I did also along with shaking the shit out of it. is I loaded the pin with suspension then a little test propionate. Probably less than a 1/4 cc, just enough to watch it come into the tube a little bit. Switched out needles then push some of the propionate through the new needle so it Lube the tube up, shook the needle a good bit and it pinned pretty decent.

I try not to jump on the scales too much but for some reason this morning I thought I would check. Yesterday I was 197 today I'm 199.4. I'll try to get some pictures this weekend I'll already be a week into it but at least it'll give me something to compare with at the end of The Run. 


Last night workout was great!  Loving this fortitude training for sure

Workout***Week 4 tier 2*Day 2

Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*

3 x  Smith  barbell row.... 4  plates x8 , 10 and 10 reps 1.30 rest
*
2 x Chest- incline dumbells 120 lb x10   120x 8  1:30 rest
*
*2  x delts* standing barbell 135lb x 5    115 x  8  1:30 rest*


Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*

2x thigh... single leg hack squats. Banded hack machine(band was taking some of the load off the lower end of the exercise) x20 each leg. then a hold halfway for as long as I could with both legs after each set. these are brutal imo 

1 x quad/ham   1 1/2 reps  leg press 405lb x 20 

1 x calf leg press machine calf raises 385 x 30( 10 straight toes 10 with toes pointing out and 10 with toes pointing in)


----------



## lilgumby

Rest day today. Was going to do cardio but my legs need rest. 

Finally my pack dropped. Was stuck in shipping forever. The new test suspension looks thinner in the bottle compared to what Im using now. 

Sugar levels for today 

20iu lantus 

4/25 forgot to do fasted upon waking 

6:00am   91


11:30  67  had all meals and shakes so far today not sure why the big drop 

1:00    80 

2:45   78


----------



## lilgumby

9:00 pm glucose was 74 pre shake 

Fasted glucose this morning was 76! Dam that's higher than not being on insulin lol

Weight this morning was 202.4    was 197 Tuesday morning  .

Took 20iu lantus again. Wasn't thinking it should have been 25.  Eh a extra day ramping up won't be bad

New suspension is thinner but still pins tough. Lubed the needle with some prop again and shot easy


----------



## RamboStallone

Nice, interested in your results. I'll ve following bro!


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Stopped checking my glucose level after a bit yesterday. My fingers were sore lol but here's most of the day
> 
> 4 am fasted... 64, checked it with my other meter and said 69. That one is newer so I'm going to stick with it
> 
> 6:00    92   dam! No carbs. Same breakfast as yesterday
> 
> 8:30  84
> 
> 11:30  87
> 
> Much better levels than the previous day. Both my wife's parents were diabetic  so she is extremely happy that I'm testing  this that often and making sure the levels are good . This morning I took my 20iu lantus I was pretty out of it  and forgot to take my fasted levels but will check in about a half hour or so and see where they're at
> 
> Test suspension is a bitch 2 pin. CG help me with some tips. What I did also along with shaking the shit out of it. is I loaded the pin with suspension then a little test propionate. Probably less than a 1/4 cc, just enough to watch it come into the tube a little bit. Switched out needles then push some of the propionate through the new needle so it Lube the tube up, shook the needle a good bit and it pinned pretty decent.
> 
> I try not to jump on the scales too much but for some reason this morning I thought I would check. Yesterday I was 197 today I'm 199.4. I'll try to get some pictures this weekend I'll already be a week into it but at least it'll give me something to compare with at the end of The Run.
> 
> 
> Last night workout was great!  Loving this fortitude training for sure
> 
> Workout***Week 4 tier 2*Day 2
> 
> Upper Loading:
> all performed 6 -12 reps*
> 
> 3 x  Smith  barbell row.... 4  plates x8 , 10 and 10 reps 1.30 rest
> *
> 2 x Chest- incline dumbells 120 lb x10   120x 8  1:30 rest
> *
> *2  x delts* standing barbell 135lb x 5    115 x  8  1:30 rest*
> 
> 
> Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*
> 
> 2x thigh... single leg hack squats. Banded hack machine(band was taking some of the load off the lower end of the exercise) x20 each leg. then a hold halfway for as long as I could with both legs after each set. these are brutal imo
> 
> 1 x quad/ham   1 1/2 reps  leg press 405lb x 20
> 
> 1 x calf leg press machine calf raises 385 x 30( 10 straight toes 10 with toes pointing out and 10 with toes pointing in)


Keeping the pin parallel to the floor helps as well with suspension. Doesn't let as much hormone settle on the bottom by the needle.


----------



## squatster

Cool log
I like how your letting us know your sugar levels


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Keeping the pin parallel to the floor helps as well with suspension. Doesn't let as much hormone settle on the bottom by the needle.


Thanks, stuff is definitely a pain in the butt to use but I'm putting on weight daily. Seems to be good weight so far lol time will tell. 




squatster said:


> Cool log
> I like how your letting us know your sugar levels



Yeah I know that's something not to take lightly and my wife loves it that I text her daily with my numbers when I take it. She's always worried because I try over-the-top stuff sometimes LOL

Fasted glucose this morning was 75. Weight was 204.2 everything seems to be going well. Stomach feels a little bit full. Not really bloated feeling just kind of full. Still getting in every meal and Shake. I may take a digestive enzyme with each meal now. 


So 5 days on cycle I'm up 7.2lbs. 

Did 25iu lantus this morning 


Week 4 Tier 2  , Day #3, Lower Pump,

2 x MR Thigh*   Leg press  14 plates 
5 x4 x  15   burnout 
5 x*4  x 20 burnout 
1 x MR quad     leg extension 145 5x4 x12

1 x**MR***Hamstring    Seated curls 165   5x4   x 10

2 x MR*****6x4*calves     Seated calves.  4 45lb plates 

1x  MR* biceps        dumbell curls 40 3x4 dropped to 35lb 3x 4
-


----------



## lilgumby

I usually post the day after my workout but am heading to a show tomorrow to help out a and watch some friends compete 
Had the day of so I hit the gym early 

Fasted glucose this morning was 75.... Weight was 207lbs!   197 to 207 lbs in 5 days! Holy shit 

This was a brutal workout! Couldn't catch my breath a few times and thought I was gonna puke! I love it lol! 
Week 2 Tier #2 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds

2 x MR back thick    rack pulls 405 lbs 

2 x MR back width**wide grip pull down  195lb

2 x MR chest  flat bench   185  8 reps last set on both clusters 

2x MR delts seated dumbells  60lb dropped to 50lb second set of 

1 x MR triceps bar cable pushdown 90lbs little 

1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


----------



## lilgumby

Workout is week 4 tier 2 day 4 not week 2. I don't know how to edit post lol


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> I usually post the day after my workout but am heading to a show tomorrow to help out a and watch some friends compete
> Had the day of so I hit the gym early
> 
> Fasted glucose this morning was 75.... Weight was 207lbs!   197 to 207 lbs in 5 days! Holy shit
> 
> This was a brutal workout! Couldn't catch my breath a few times and thought I was gonna puke! I love it lol!
> Week 2 Tier #2 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds
> 
> 2 x MR back thick    rack pulls 405 lbs
> 
> 2 x MR back width**wide grip pull down  195lb
> 
> 2 x MR chest  flat bench   185  8 reps last set on both clusters
> 
> 2x MR delts seated dumbells  60lb dropped to 50lb second set of
> 
> 1 x MR triceps bar cable pushdown 90lbs little
> 
> 1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


I'm looking at your exercise selections and it looks off......

You are using free weights for muscle rounds if I am reading correctly?

Also, 8 reps on your last set of each cluster..... This leads to my previous question as well.


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> I'm looking at your exercise selections and it looks off......
> 
> You are using free weights for muscle rounds if I am reading correctly?
> 
> Also, 8 reps on your last set of each cluster..... This leads to my previous question as well.



Yeah I did do 8 reps on my last set for the cluster because I wasn't burnt out yet. So I did a few more to go to failure 

I have been using more free weights for muscle rounds. My gym is very limited with equipment and what we have for machines kind of sucks. I've been debating for a while about switching up gyms but there's not too many decent ones in my area.


----------



## lilgumby

Haven't been testing my sugar levels as much, one my fingers are really sore LOL and two I'm getting low on test strips . Need to stop and get some more 

4/30 fasted 67 30iu lantus today post breakfast 

5/1 fasted 60 lowest its been since I've started this cycle 

This morning was 35 iu lantus. Everything's feeling good. Haven't had any signs of going hypo. pinning twice a day with test suspension isn't very fun but I think the results will be definitely be worth it


Training is going really good. Was up to 208 lb this morning I weighed in at 206. Everything seems to look fuller and my waist looks tighter. The way things are going I keep thinking about thrown in some Tren LOL. Maybe the last two weeks of the run 


Week 5 tier 2***day 1
*
Lower load
All performed 6 to 12 reps

2 x Thighs - front squats 225x8 225x6 2 min rest 

1 x Quads - Hack squats 225lbs 2 min rest 
*1 x Hamstrings stiff leg dumbells – 100lb 2 min rest 
1 x Adductors abductor Machine 165 lb 2 min rest
4 x Calves - leg press Caves 385 1 min rest 

Upper pump
15 to 20 reps *, *21, rest pause ,5s in the hole
Chest/back superset
2 x flat bench 185lbx25 185x17
2 x supported tbar 2 plates x25 2 plates x 20

Sh/abs superset
2 x front lateral 25 x20 25x20
2 hanging leg raises 20 reps each set 

Bis/Tris superset
1 x dumbell curls 25lbs 20 reps 5 reps iso hold opposing hand alternating 
1 x Cable pushdown 20 reps 100lbs
__________________


----------



## montego

Kill eeeeet!


----------



## lilgumby

Waking glucose was 60. My weight dropped a few pounds. Stepped on the scale this morning at 203 lbs. The mirror says I'm considerably leaner but in my opinion look bigger at the same time.  10 minutes from now I'll be small look like I don't lift lol body dysmorphia

Leg pump was tough. Pinning test suspension twice a day has my glutes and ventrogluteal are kind of sore. So I don't know if I just need more recovery time between leg load and leg pump day. Or it's just all the pinning. Overall still was a good workout


Workout***Week 5 tier 2*Day 2

Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*

3 x    barbell row.... 225 x 10  3 sets 1.30 rest
*
2 x Chest-  low incline dumbells, 110lb x8  110 x  10 1:30 rest
*
*2  x delts* seated barbell 130 lbs x 10 130lbs x 8  1:30 rest*


Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*

2x thigh... Leg extension 130lb x20 130lb x25

1 x quad/ham   seated leg curls 145lb x 12 

1 x calf leg press machine calf raises 385 x 12 did three sets instead of one


----------



## lilgumby

Today I hit 50iu lantus. Weight is slowly going back up. Was 205.3lbs this morning. Definitely feeling better about this insulin run versus my last one. Last time I just got a bloated and a fat mess. Was eating way too many carbs. 

So I'm kind of thinking that running Lantus 50 IU a day. Then using Humulin R pre workout with pre workout carb meal might work really well. Not going to try that this cycle but maybe in a future run


Week 5 Tier 2  , Day #3, Lower Pump,

2 x MR Thigh*   Leg press  14 plates 
5 x4 15     16 plates 5x4  x10 

1 x MR quad     leg extension 145  5x4  1x 10

1 x**MR***Hamstring    Seated curls   165   5x4   1x 10

2 x MR*****6x4*calves     seated 3 plates 

1x  MR* biceps       seated machine curls  6x4 130lbs ( I think I didn't put it in my notes last night and I'm drawing a blank today.)


----------



## lilgumby

Needed some extra sleep. Went to bed last night about 9 and got up just before 9 lol. Body is achy but definitely needed sleep

50iu lantus again. Everything feels good weight is moving back up. 205.7 this morning. Meals are messed up today from sleeping in and spent sometime in the garage getting the car ready to race. Will eat extra this evening to try and and make up some calories 

Yesterday's workout 

Week 5Tier 2 , Day # upper MR

Muscle Rounds

2 x MR seated pulley 235

2 x MR back width**wide grip pull down 195lb

2 x MR chest machine 185 

2x MR delts seated machine 140

1 x MR triceps bar cable pushdown 100lbs 

1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


----------



## squatster

What's your sugars at on 50iu?


----------



## lilgumby

squatster said:


> What's your sugars at on 50iu?



I haven't tested it Lately. Been feeling pretty good. I stopped at two different stores to buy more test strips and both were out of what I use. Today though I'm feeling a little off. Had a Chinese cheat meal last. Woke up leaner and heavier. Had no idea carb breakfast. Definitely should have the test strips today


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Needed some extra sleep. Went to bed last night about 9 and got up just before 9 lol. Body is achy but definitely needed sleep
> 
> 50iu lantus again. Everything feels good weight is moving back up. 205.7 this morning. Meals are messed up today from sleeping in and spent sometime in the garage getting the car ready to race. Will eat extra this evening to try and and make up some calories
> 
> Yesterday's workout
> 
> Week 5Tier 2 , Day # upper MR
> 
> Muscle Rounds
> 
> 2 x MR seated pulley 235
> 
> 2 x MR back width**wide grip pull down 195lb
> 
> 2 x MR chest machine 185
> 
> 2x MR delts seated machine 140
> 
> 1 x MR triceps bar cable pushdown 100lbs
> 
> 1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


Planned your cruise week yet?


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Planned your cruise week yet?



Acually no, thanks for reminding me. I wasn't going to count the first week or two doing FT since it's kind of a learning curve.  Any tips would be appreciated. I haven't read anything on this t yet



Weekend update 
Saturday 50iu lantus. 

Chinese cheat meal Saturday night. Woke up tighter and heavier Sunday morning . Was 20lbs Sunday morning . Yesterday(Sunday) I started going hypo for the first time this insulin run. It hit me fast, started sweating, shakes and getting tunnel vision. Grabbed glucose tablets, then ate a few strawberries. Was fine after that the rest of the day. Did eat 3 slices of pizza for supper. Definitely need to get test strips for my glucose meter.

Weight this morning was 209.6  feeling full and tight. Lower back fat is getting less


----------



## lilgumby

So here's a question for anyone following. Montego asked about the cruise week that's involved with fortitude training. My body feels a little beat up and probably could use the break.  I'm in the middle of this cycle running insulin if I take a break would you guys recommend stopping insulin and only using a small dose that test to keep me going for the week instead of test suspension twice a day? Or just keep pushing until the cycle is over. Probably be another 3 weeks ish

Curious on your opinions


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> So here's a question for anyone following. Montego asked about the cruise week that's involved with fortitude training. My body feels a little beat up and probably could use the break.  I'm in the middle of this cycle running insulin if I take a break would you guys recommend stopping insulin and only using a small dose that test to keep me going for the week instead of test suspension twice a day? Or just keep pushing until the cycle is over. Probably be another 3 weeks ish
> 
> Curious on your opinions


Keep everything the same.


----------



## lilgumby

Still no test strips so I bought a new meter and strips. Glucose level post workout was 91. Same no carb diet and 50iu lantus this morning


----------



## squatster

lilgumby said:


> Still no test strips so I bought a new meter and strips. Glucose level post workout was 91. Same no carb diet and 50iu lantus this morning



Dam


----------



## lilgumby

Fasted glucose this morning was 78. my weight is fluctuating everywhere. Yesterday just under 210 today 206.5lbs. Not sure why but I'm happy with the results so far

Good workout, weights were a little lighter then last week. Knees are kinda achy. I'm thinking winstrol has something to do with it 

Week 6 tier 2***day 1
*
Lower load
All performed 6 to 12 reps

2 x Thighs - squats 365x8  365x8 2 min rest 
1 x Quads - Hack squats  135 lbs 2 min rest 
*1 x Hamstrings  seated leg curls – 165  2 min rest 
1 x Adductors abductor Machine  165 lb  2 min rest

4 x Calves - Hack Squat Caves  385
 1 min rest 

Upper pump
15 to 20 reps *, *21, rest pause ,5s in the hole

Chest/back superset
2 x  flat bench 185lbx20 205 x17
2 x   seated pulley row 235 x20 195 x20

Sh/abs superset
2  x side lateral 25 x20 25x20
2  hanging leg raises  20 

Bis/Tris superset
1 x   dumbell curls    35x  20 reps
1 x Cable reverse pushdown 20 reps 100lbs


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Planned your cruise week yet?



I've read over the cruise a few times. It seems as though there is no structure. Kind of a do what you want to phase.


----------



## lilgumby

Thought I'd just randomly check my glucose level about quarter after 11 I drink a shake at 10:30. Glucose level reading was 111. Holy crap


----------



## speeder

lilgumby said:


> Thought I'd just randomly check my glucose level about quarter after 11 I drink a shake at 10:30. Glucose level reading was 111. Holy crap



that's awesome, man!  looks like the lantus is jacking your bg up hardly at all!  

that's great to see

I would think that as long as your bg stays low, you could run the lantus indefinitely..

thanks for staying up on this log


----------



## squatster

At what blood level don you feel the best at?
60 - 90- 120?


----------



## lilgumby

speeder said:


> that's awesome, man!  looks like the lantus is jacking your bg up hardly at all!
> 
> that's great to see
> 
> I would think that as long as your bg stays low, you could run the lantus indefinitely..
> 
> thanks for staying up on this log



You're welcome,thanks for reading along. I appreciate all of you guys input. this is keeping me on point also. 

 I think I'm ordering more lantus to keep it going. I'm very happy with this run. Dudes at the are like man wtf! Your getting leaner and bigger lol. 




squatster said:


> At what blood level don you feel the best at?
> 60 - 90- 120?



I honestly don't feel much differently at each.  Ill try to make notes on how I feel when I test myself. Be interesting to know


----------



## lilgumby

Cut a few sets off the workout last night. Was kind of rushed for time. Still a good workout

Fasted glucose this morning was 91  weight 206.4lbs. Feeling pretty good, tight and vascular as hell. Veins are blown out everywhere lol 


Workout***Week 6 tier 2*Day 2

Upper Loading:
all performed 6 -12 reps*

2 x    seated pulley row.... 205x 10  3 sets 1.30 rest
*
1 x Chest-  low incline dumbells, 100lb x10 120 x 8 1:30 rest
*
*1  x delts* seated dumbells 80 lbs x 10   1:30 rest*


Lower Pump:**15 to 25 reps massive pumps*

2x thigh... Leg extension 130lb x20 130lb x20

1 x quad/ham   seated leg curls 145lb x 20

1 x calf  seated calf raises 4plates x 20


----------



## lilgumby

Fasted glucose was 91 again. Weight is 207.6  I do think I need a deload / cruise. My body feels beat up. Reading over the book and researching it seems as the cruise is very individual so I'm thinking for me a light leg day Monday. Leg ext and curl . Wednesdays chest and back Friday shoulders and arms. I thought about doing just arms all week, they are lagging imo so they could use a bit of help.. Lots of stretching and rolling all week. Might even schedule a massage. Probably get in the tanning bed a few times. Relaxing and need to get my glow on lol


----------



## lilgumby

Yesterday's fasted glucose was 91. Seems to be right there " normally" now. Keeping lantus at 50iu.  Some clen and t3 for a few weeks would probably bring me in stage weight fairly easy and I'm doing no cardio at all.  Love leaning out without cardio lol 

Yesterday's workout felt decent but cut back a few sets.

Week 6 Tier #2 , Day #4, Upper Body Muscle Rounds 

2 x MR back thick    chest supported row. 2 45 plates each side 

2 x MR back width**wide grip pull down  195lb

2 x MR chest  machine press 215

1x MR delts seated machine 165

1 x MR triceps tricep machine 120 

1 MR Abs hanging leg raises


----------



## squatster

Sorry for being lazy and not looking back
What would your stage weight be?


----------



## lilgumby

squatster said:


> Sorry for being lazy and not looking back
> What would your stage weight be?



Last show I was a middleweight. Weighed in at 175lbs. Right now I would roughly be 190 I would guess.


----------



## lilgumby

Busy weekend. Had to take my dad to the hospital for a knee replacement and pick him the next day. Diet was eh lol. Friday I was 206.7lbs had a sub and chips Friday night woke up at 205 even. So Saturday morning I had a huge breakfast. Eggs, pancakes, home fries, toast.... The works..  Glucose level was 155 after that meal. Pretty much a cheat day Saturday big pasta meal at night . Sunday big breakfast the diet back on point.  This morning I looked leaner and weighed in at 208.6. Fasted glucose was 85

I added in tren a and mast a along with a low dose of t3 and clen. Going to run that for 3 weeks then I'll cruise for a while


----------



## lilgumby

checked my BG levels at 10:15ish was 105 

Did 4 sets of 20 leg ext very light with stretching in between each set

4 x 20 leg curls  stretching between each set

4x30 seated calf raises stretched in stretched between sets

2 x 20  alternating dumbell curls

2x20 one  arm rope pushdowns

foam rolled legs after


----------



## lilgumby

Fasted Bg was 114 this morning. Just checked it before my shake it was 140. Highest its been since I've started this. Still using 50iu lantus in the morning


----------



## lilgumby

So I've been watching my glucose levels since it was high fasted this morning.

8:30 before I drink my meal was 116

10:30 before my next Shake was 93

11:30 before my meal it was 97

1230 hour after my meal it was a 91

The number seem kind of odds compared to where they were. This is the new meter I'm using. The test strips come in a big case not individually wrapped like my last one. Not sure if it has a difference testing because of touching the strips getting them out of the jar


----------



## JITB

Do you take the first drop of blood or wipe, squeeze and use the second drop?


----------



## lilgumby

JITB said:


> Do you take the first drop of blood or wipe, squeeze and use the second drop?



I use the first drop


----------



## lilgumby

Yesterday I just took off from the gym to help a friend of mine tear down a car lift and then got some extra rest.

This morning my fasting glucose was 90. Was talking with a diabetic friend of mine yesterday. I do know that my water intake was rather low. He did tell me that that would make a difference with my sugar levels so I started pounding more water yesterday and it did come down towards the end of the day more.  Was it just a coincidence or did it actually work LOL I'm not sure but I do need to keep my water intake higher


----------



## lilgumby

Bg staying right around 100

Was 101 just before 10:30 shake and 105 right before 11:30 meal. Much better than yesterday's readings. I have 12 days of Lantus left hopefully I'll reach my goal by then. I may cruise or extend the blast out a little longer. Depending on how I feel


----------



## lilgumby

Last night's workout was quick and easy

3x20 machine chest press
Superset with 
3x20 lat pull downs with individual cables

3x20 machine shoulder press
Superset 
3x20 cable tricep push downs

3x20 dumbell curls just because I wanted the pump lol


----------



## lilgumby

Bg fasted was 93 this morning.  103 just before my 10:30 shake


----------



## lilgumby

Been slacking on my log but still hitting the gym. Last week was a deload week that was definitely needed. Monday I started back wth tier 1 but think I may have needed another deload week to recoup. Workouts are good just my weights were down a bit.

I decided to stop this cycle. I was/ am getting where my appetite is crushed. I get hungry but after a few bites I don't want to eat but I'll push food down. I dropped all orals and insulin. Going to run 2iu hgh, test, EQ, mast and tren for a few weeks as long as my appetite comes back then cruise

So I didn't take pictures like I should have. This has been the best recomp cycle I've done hands down.. Started at 197 lbs 12% ish bodyfat. I'm just under 206lbs and 9% ish (rough guesses) that's with no cardio and a cheat meal every week. Last two weekends I had a cheat day lol but still made good progress leaning out 

I'm going to stick with the same diet for awhile but may add a refeed in the middle and the week


----------



## Aton

lilgumby said:


> Been slacking on my log but still hitting the gym. Last week was a deload week that was definitely needed. Monday I started back wth tier 1 but think I may have needed another deload week to recoup. Workouts are good just my weights were down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to stop this cycle. I was/ am getting where my appetite is crushed. I get hungry but after a few bites I don't want to eat but I'll push food down. I dropped all orals and insulin. Going to run 2iu hgh, test, EQ, mast and tren for a few weeks as long as my appetite comes back then cruise
> 
> 
> 
> So I didn't take pictures like I should have. This has been the best recomp cycle I've done hands down.. Started at 197 lbs 12% ish bodyfat. I'm just under 206lbs and 9% ish (rough guesses) that's with no cardio and a cheat meal every week. Last two weekends I had a cheat day lol but still made good progress leaning out
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick with the same diet for awhile but may add a refeed in the middle and the week





The insulin didn’t keep ur appetite going? It sure does for me. Especially lantus. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby

Aton said:


> The insulin didn’t keep ur appetite going? It sure does for me. Especially lantus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Did at first but I'm thinking the orals killed it after a while. I was taking liver supports to help with them but just felt like time to drop them. Funny because I've ran orals longer on prep before


----------



## Aton

lilgumby said:


> Did at first but I'm thinking the orals killed it after a while. I was taking liver supports to help with them but just felt like time to drop them. Funny because I've ran orals longer on prep before





Yah it probably was the orals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill2

Can you post a dailyesl plan of yours with exact amounts of goods u r using bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby

bill2 said:


> Can you post a dailyesl plan of yours with exact amounts of goods u r using bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah this is what I was running
50iu lantus ed

6iu somatotropin ed
100mg test suspension ed
300 test e weekly 
600mg eq weekly
100mg adrol ed
50mg winny ed

I've ran Cycles and orals longer than I have this time. But these or were really on point and  very good in my opinion.  Some of the best I've ever taken

Not 100% sure it's the orals that did it but most likely is that killed my appetite. It's slowly coming back but taking some time


----------



## squatster

So how are you doing now?
Aware you still doing any thing for juice or lantus?


----------



## Concreteguy

No Lantus or any kind of insulin. It's killing me but I'm doing ONLY what he says to do......PERIOD.   and I'm on- Test E, EQ, Primo, NPP


BTW: I have a new thread for this new venture with JP. lol


----------

